# [SOLVED]FEATURES - jak włączyć/wyłączyć dla jednego pakietu.

## Nomen

Hello 

Czy mogę w jakiś sposób włączyć lub wyłączyć FEATURES dla pojedynczego pakietu ??

Oto moje FEATURES:

```
FEATURES="parallel-fetch candy strict userfetch userpriv usersandbox ccache"
```

Problem w tym ,że np. nvidia-drivers kompiluje się z błędem gdy mam włączone ccache.

Czy instnieje możliwość wyłączenia ccache tylko dla nvidia-drivers, tak jak to można zrobić z flagami USE w package.use ???

Jak już jestem przy FEATURES to może od razu spytam czy można to samo zrobić z CFLAGS i CXXFLAGS ??

----------

## pancurski

Jeśli chodzi o CFLAGS i CXXFLAGS da się, ale teraz nie podam ci dokładnej info, siedze w pracy i nie bardzo mam możliwość (było na forum).

Jeśli chodzi o ccache to niewiem. Podaj jeszcze emerge --info.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-547290-highlight-cflags.html

----------

## Raku

 *pancurski wrote:*   

> Podaj jeszcze emerge --info.

 

PO CO?

 *Quote:*   

> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-547290-highlight-cflags.html

 

pod tym linkiem jest kompletne rozwiązanie problemu:

 *Quote:*   

> So, if you want to use different CFLAG/CXXFLAGS/FEATURES (or other variables set in /etc/make.conf) for a specific package, create a text file... 

 

----------

## bartmarian

 *Raku wrote:*   

>  *pancurski wrote:*   Podaj jeszcze emerge --info. 
> 
> PO CO?
> 
> 

 

jak to po co ?  :Wink:  zeby popodgladac co kto ma ustawione

----------

## pancurski

macie mnie  :Smile:  faktycznie lubie podglądać ....

ale tym razem chciałem sprawdzić czy mimo ustawionego FEATURES="ccache" jest w systemie dev-util/ccache.....ot ciekawość.

----------

## Nomen

Dzięki bardzo Raku : DZIAŁA  :Smile: 

A dla podglądacza Pancurskiego :

emerge --info

```
Portage 2.1.2.2 (default-linux/x86/no-nptl, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.5-r0, 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 i686 Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.40GHz

Gentoo Base System release 1.12.9

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 18 Apr 2007 08:20:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.31-r5

dev-lang/python:     2.4.3-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r6

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.15-r1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.17-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=prescott -O2 -pipe -s -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/java-config/vms/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=prescott -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="candy ccache distlocks metadata-transfer parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict userfetch userpriv usersandbox"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://gentoo.imj.fr/pub/gentoo/ http://ftp.heanet.ie/pub/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.belnet.be/mirror/rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo/"

LINGUAS="pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac alsa apm berkdb bitmap-fonts cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dri dvd dvdr dvdread emboss encode flac foomaticdb gdbm gif gphoto2 gpm gtk2 hal iconv imlib isdnlog java jpeg kde libg++ libwww mad midi mikmod motif mp3 mpeg ncurses nls nsplugin nvidia ogg opengl oss pam pcre perl png pppd python qt3 qt4 quicktime readline real reflection samba sdl session spell spl ssl svg tcpd truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode vcd vorbis win32codecs wma x264 x86 xml xorg xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="emu10k1 via82xx" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nv nvidia v4l vesa vmware"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY
```

----------

## Raku

 *Nomen wrote:*   

> Dzięki bardzo Raku : DZIAŁA 

 

ale ja nic nie zrobiłem  :Wink: 

to pancurski podał linka   :Laughing: 

----------

## Nomen

Fakt  :Smile: 

Tylko zacytowałeś  :Smile: 

Dzięki Pancurski  :Smile: 

----------

